# Help: Metriaclima Sp. "Blue Dolphin" Giant Demason



## GSXRKID74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anybody have experience with: Metriaclima Sp. "Blue Dolphin" Manda aka "Giant Demasoni".

Some forums are saying they are just as peaceful as Acei? I would love to add one to my 125G 6ft all male tank. I'm just iffy bout taking the chance... I know regular Dems are little terminators!!! I had a single male in my setup hoping he would keep to himself. At first things seemed fine , then a day later I found a young sulferhead peacock floating with no eyes. I realize mixing mbuna with haps/peacocks has more cons than pros but I just love the color of these guys! I just removed a 4" yellow lab I've had for 2 years because he went postal on a albino euruka and killed him. He was never aggressive and then (BAM) dead fish. Weird?

Anyways,

The only mbuna residing in my tank now is the (1) Acei. He's a gentle giant. The only other fish I have that might somewhat resemble a Giant Demasoni would be the (Deep Water Hap). He's kind of a light blue/white with black bars.

Has anybody had a Metriaclima Sp. "Blue Dolphin" for any lengthy period of time in a mixed tank? What r your thoughts? Should I try this? Its so hard to tell what new fish will do when the lights go off!

Thanks in advance for anyone that replys!
:thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't consider this fish for a mixed tank. They are fairly peaceful, and not likely to show their potential without females.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

It would be better to get a small group instead of one. Met. sp. blue dolphin would be ok with less aggressive mbuna like aceis & yellow labs , but not with other species at the higher end of the aggression scale. At first they're not very aggressive ,but get more aggressive as they grow bigger & get settled in IME. I don't know about the peacocks, as I have no experience with them; but as you have said" mixing mbuna with haps/peacocks has more cons than pros". For me it's easier to go with mbuna, but that's just me.


----------



## touchofgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

Im new to the hobby and so my experience is very low but my tank been running about 2 months i have 2 of these Blue Dolphins in my tank. I have them mixed in with 3 acei 5 yellow labs 3 hongi red tops 5 rusties 1 blue peacock 2 red peacocks 2 gold peacocks 1 yellow peacock 1 lime and green peacock 1 jewel 2 dovii and 1 ebjd. (the dovii and ebjd are left over from when i switched to africans.) Currently the 2 blue dolphins are the largest fish in the tank and i believe i have 1 male and 1 female. They are the shyest fish and peaceful. I have had no fish loss and no aggression.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's early yet to judge the success of your mix, wait 8 months or so and see. Usually when mixing genders you get best results with 4 or more females for each male...in a pair the male is likely to kill the female when mature. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------

